# OB Visits



## jlv1980 (Aug 20, 2009)

Our clinic sees high risk pregnancies. Our EMR record shows a "problem list" which our MD fills out at the time of the initial OB visit. The problem list will show whether the patient is hypertensive, or advanced maternal age or if the pregnancy is the result of IVF or if the patient conceived using infertility drugs or AI, etc.  When coding the initial visit and even for the subsequent OB visits, if the patient warrants a code from teh V23 and from 640-659, shouldn't the V23 codes be coded first?  Also, for visits following the initial OB visit, shouldn't coding from the problem list (what we're managing) be coded along with any other dx that might be found on that particular day; or should we be coding for that particular day only? Thanks for the input.


----------



## heatherwinters (Aug 20, 2009)

*Problem List*

Any problems from the problem list should be documented  as addressed on the clinic note for that date in order to be used as a billable dx for that visit. Their presence alone on a problem list does not mean they are fair game for every visit.  They must be actively managed or addressed on that day.


----------



## jlv1980 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Problem List*

Heather- Thanks for the reply.  Am I correct in using the V23 codes first and then any 640-659?


----------



## heatherwinters (Aug 20, 2009)

*V23*

I think this article will clear it up for you
http://health-information.advanceweb.com/editorial/content/editorial.aspx?CC=64928


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2009)

heatherwinters said:


> I think this article will clear it up for you
> http://health-information.advanceweb.com/editorial/content/editorial.aspx?CC=64928



Thanks for that link Heather!  I'm going to be taking the COBGC in November and need all the help I can get!!


----------

